# MDF viv?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

could I build a viv out of MDF and paint it?

if so do I need special paint?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

You could as long as it was for a species that didn't require high humidity (it tends to absorb moisture) and was sealed well. MDF is basically fine wood shavings held together with glue. As for paint, as long as it is suitable for wood I cannot see there being a problem as long as it is well aired after painting.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

retri said:


> could I build a viv out of MDF and paint it?
> 
> if so do I need special paint?


my chameleon viv is made of mdf i used a pond paint to seal the wood inside and its fine had no problems even though its sprayed twice a day


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Use moisture resistant (green) MDF, it will last better that way. : victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

It wouldnt be for a high humidity species, so I think ill give it a go and use pond paint inside just incase.

Looks like a trip to B&Q is in order:2thumb:

now all I need to do is find a glass supplier that doesnt want £70 for glass to fit a 3ft viv:bash:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

tbh mate im doing mine a slightly cheaper way and using wooden battons to make a structure and the use hardboard to cover as long and the is plenty of supporting beams on it for the hardboard it will hold the weight, im making a double one atm so its going well so far


----------



## shaunyb69 (May 12, 2008)

yea you could do that. just might have to spray alittle more each day thats all.

habistat do a fan that you can fix into the viv for venterlation.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

shaunyb69 said:


> yea you could do that. just might have to spray alittle more each day thats all.
> 
> habistat do a fan that you can fix into the viv for venterlation.


Huh?:hmm:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

contiboard would be better IMO, otherwise you a water-based varnish to seal the viv. Use aquarium sealant for all the joints, cos no matter how well you varnich the viv misture will get into the joints.


----------



## sneddz (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry to but in but where's the cheapest place for conti? I've been pricing it for a 4ft X 2 X 2 and it'll be over 50 quid and then gotta fork out on glass, runners and vents. doesn't really seem that much cheaper than buying a viv!! lol.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

Dunno about cheapest generally but I got 2 pieces of 240 x 60 x 1.5 cm stuff from Homebase. They were selling it off as end of line so was about £6.50 a piece, down from about £20. The EoL stuff was a bit damaged though so at least some will go to waste. For the regular priced stuff, they should be able to swap any dodgy bits if they have it in stock.

Not sure if you ideally want it thicker but mine seems sturdy enough so far, whilst building it. 

If you really only want the one viv, I guess it could be pricey. If you make more than one, you start to get an economy of scale. 3 pieces of that would be enough to make 2 vivs. If you do a decent enough job, might even make a profit by selling the second.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

sneddz said:


> sorry to but in but where's the cheapest place for conti? I've been pricing it for a 4ft X 2 X 2 and it'll be over 50 quid and then gotta fork out on glass, runners and vents. doesn't really seem that much cheaper than buying a viv!! lol.


Im gonna go for the MDF, I can get 1 piece of wood from B&Q which when cut in the right way will give me exactly what I need for the viv, and this will cost around £16 for the wood :2thumb:

Basically you get an 8ftx4ft piece of wood, cut it in half and then cut both pieces in half, then cut 1 in half again and then cut the other length ways then you have:

top 1/4 piece, bottom1/4 piece, 2 sides1/8 pieces

and the one you cut length ways you cut around 1/2ft in leaving you with the back and front:no1:

little bit confusing but hopefully you get what im on about


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

hey karras is that stuff conti bord or MDF, I got 6 sheets of it last week on that offer.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the contiboard. It's the light coloured pine effect stuff they were selling off. All the others seemed to be full price.

Got 2 pieces and, the way they cut it for me, I've got top and bottom for a second one as well.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

sneddz said:


> sorry to but in but where's the cheapest place for conti? I've been pricing it for a 4ft X 2 X 2 and it'll be over 50 quid and then gotta fork out on glass, runners and vents. doesn't really seem that much cheaper than buying a viv!! lol.


conti is just a brand name you can get the same wood unbranded in places like wickes for cheaper... buying conti is like buying gucci when you can get the same quality in knockoff from the local market :lol2:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah thats the one, I was just wondering because I ive been cutting it without a mask and im starting to come down with an imaginary ailment.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure that inhaling the dust is never god for you, though the guy doing the cutting did not use a mask. Did not have to cut it all that much myself, though did do some and used a sander a bit. Can't say as I noticed any symptoms out of the ordinary.

I suppose if it ain't so imaginary, it could have been exposed to something during storage but seems like normal chipboard otherwise.


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ive been doing abit of googling about MDF and apparently formaldahyde is always been released from it slowly and coating is recomended. Is the fake wood layer on the outside the coating to stop it being released?, is this Melamine?
As ive read quite alot that that Melamine coated wood is what should be used in vivs. The wood isent going to be visable anyway so it isent a concern but it seems abit worrying that all these chemicals are used around animals in enclosed spaces.


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

What happened to health and safty at homebase,eh?
I only cut it with a hacksaw, gotta find that mask.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

retri said:


> Looks like a trip to B&Q is in order:2thumb:
> 
> 
> mate give us a shout if your going there and let me know what you want i get 20% discount ....daughter works there :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

you guys do it such a long way round lol i can do it so much cheaper lol

two bags of screws: about £6
batton wood: £10
hardboard:£13
selant and glues: £8
paint £8

total of around £45- £50

this is making a vivarium that has 5 vivs built in, two massive one (about 5ftwide, 2ftdeep and 1.5ft high) each
then three at the bottom, kind of like quarintiene areas 

bargin


----------



## staffrat (Feb 25, 2008)

retri said:


> It wouldnt be for a high humidity species, so I think ill give it a go and use pond paint inside just incase.
> 
> Looks like a trip to B&Q is in order:2thumb:
> 
> now all I need to do is find a glass supplier that doesnt want £70 for glass to fit a 3ft viv:bash:


 there is a place in rushden that done ours we got 4 pains (6m safety glass) for 25 quid,just let me know and i tell you where it is ok:2thumb:


----------



## Angel1mole (Jul 27, 2008)

zemon said:


> you guys do it such a long way round lol i can do it so much cheaper lol
> 
> two bags of screws: about £6
> batton wood: £10
> ...


Have you got any piccies?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

no still building it as i broke it becuase of the stupid garage door grrr
lol
but will get some up when i next go to my garage


----------

